# Just would like to say HELLO!



## pete the gm tec (Apr 17, 2006)

:sayyes: I'm new to forums and looking forward to swapping knowledge and talking to diffrent people.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hey Pete,

Glad you found us. Enjoy your time on the forum.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Glad to have ya Pete...check out our sister forum www.autosupportforum.com !


----------



## redeye-racing (Apr 23, 2006)

Hey Pete, I'm new here too. Ive been an automotive tech since 1989. I'm living up in Northwestern Ontario Canada. Hope we can swap some helpfull hints sometime....Later.


----------

